# Illegal Aliens with hunting licenses?



## Meat Hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

I was at two different dove fields last Saturday, one at Perry dove field and one at Cedar Creek. Something that I noticed was several groups of Spainish speaking males with shotguns shooting at doves. When I spoke to one of these individuals he could not speak any English.

My questions is if theses folks can't speak English how are they getting hunting licenses, and does anyone with the DNR law enforcement ever cross reference the social security numbers and identification that they are using to obtain said hunting licenses?

I know there are political movement in our country to allow un documented persons to remain here, vote and do all sorts of activites that are reserved for American citizens. Has this movement affected the policies of enforcement of our laws in the Georgia Department of Natural Resources?    

I as an American citizen I would like to know, am I  and my family members standing next to un documented persons with guns on a State sanctioned dove field?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2019)

Just because they speak Spanish doesn't mean that they are illegals. It's possible, though. But, they could be citizens, also.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 10, 2019)

I am overseeing a job where the entire concrete and masonry crews are Hispanic. The were all checked out via Everify. They never speak English unless engaged in conversation with a non Hispanic.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

My question is does DNR check the legitimacy of the applicant hunter, we do have an open border and again people who are here illegally. I don't want a convicted felon with a gun on a dove field either. Are they or are they not checking theses folks ? I think they sholud check everyone on their data base. It the law and those that enforce it need to do their job.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 10, 2019)

What that demographic doesn't seem to understand,   the resistance that they find in the rest of society would wither away to nothing if they would just speak English, or learn to speak it,   they aren't in Mexico or latin America anymore,  they should want to assimilate into this country if they want to live here,   refusing to speak English doesn't help their situation.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 10, 2019)

Meat Hunter said:


> My question is does DNR check the legitimacy of the applicant hunter, we do have an open border and again people who are here illegally. I don't want a convicted felon with a gun on a dove field either. Are they or are they not checking theses folks ? I think they sholud check everyone on their data base. It the law and those that enforce it need to do their job.



     I don't think DNR even attempts to check those folks,   a few years ago I had the family up at Cave Springs spending the day in the park up there,  while we were there a hispanic family came in and started fishing in the stream there,  actually just barged in right next to everyone that was already fishing there,  not using fishing gear,   they simply had sticks with fishing line tied to it, and dropping the lines in the water,  didn't speak english,  didn't seem to realize that they were intruding on others space,  willing to bet there wasn't a fishing license between the whole group,  and DNR was no where to be seen,  even though that park is quite popular on the weekends.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 10, 2019)

transfixer said:


> What that demographic doesn't seem to understand,   the resistance that they find in the rest of society would wither away to nothing if they would just speak English, or learn to speak it,   they aren't in Mexico or latin America anymore,  they should want to assimilate into this country if they want to live here,   refusing to speak English doesn't help their situation.



I agree with you. But for arguments sake. My ancestors came here speaking English and didn’t learn to speak Cherokee, Creek, Seminole, Winnebago, Zuni, Cheyenne, Navajo, etc. 
We Europeans just came and took over. It’s a crying shame imo.


----------



## BeerThirty (Sep 10, 2019)

There is a large population of Hmong people in Wisconsin where I grew up. They always rubbed me the wrong way with their hunting tactics, even though they were legal. They would get their entire extended, extended, extended, extended family and do deer drives through the woods.  I'm talking 30+ people, and they would all bang on pots and pans to scare the deer out to the hunters.

With all due respect to the OP, it's relatively ignorant to consider someone an illegal just because they speak a different language..


----------



## transfixer (Sep 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I agree with you. But for arguments sake. My ancestors came here speaking English and didn’t learn to speak Cherokee, Creek, Seminole, Winnebago, Zuni, Cheyenne, Navajo, etc.
> We Europeans just came and took over. It’s a crying shame imo.



   I understand,   mine came from England and Ireland,   but we can't change any of that now, our ancestors came and created a civilization that wasn't here before, ( whether that was an improvement or not is questionable )  ,   we didn't come here because of what the Indians had created,   the immigrants now come because of what we have made of the United States,  so if that is desirable enough to want to live here, and they complain about anti immigrant sentiment,   learn the language and most of that anti sentiment will go away.


----------



## JWT (Sep 10, 2019)

They work hard & cheap and do whatever it is I tell them to do , unlike most people


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 10, 2019)

A GA drivers license, SS number and hunter education number (if you were born after 61) are required to get a resident hunting license.

It's possible someone got their license for them and they aren't really legal, but unlikely. No english does not equal no green card (unfortunately, imo).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> There is a large population of Hmong people in Wisconsin where I grew up. They always rubbed me the wrong way with their hunting tactics, even though they were legal. They would get their entire extended, extended, extended, extended family and do deer drives through the woods.  I'm talking 30+ people, and they would all bang on pots and pans to scare the deer out to the hunters.
> 
> With all due respect to the OP, it's relatively ignorant to consider someone an illegal just because they speak a different language..


Same here. There are a lot of Hmong in west-central NC. One local game land, I have seen batches of 20-30 people lined up walking through the woods about 30 yards apart with SKS rifles. When they jump a deer, it sounds like a war.


----------



## willie1971 (Sep 10, 2019)

This is bone-chilling stuff 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chai_Vang


----------



## b rad (Sep 12, 2019)

they get deported when game warden checks their license it happens they wont even fish bc of fear of deportation  most likely they were legal


----------



## KKrueger (Oct 3, 2019)

Can they purchase a non-resident license?

I've hunted south of our border and north of it as well but each time I have had all of the proper permits and paperwork.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2019)

willie1971 said:


> This is bone-chilling stuff
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chai_Vang


I think part of the story was left out. Just because someone is different and there’s a group of y’all and you go to him while he’s in a deer stand and go to call him names and threading him as he is minding his own business. 
I think one of the  individuals was armed. Not sure can’t remember it all. 
They did all that because he was foreign and deer hunting. 

I think they pushed his button. 
Not giving him a excuse. 
Bottom line if your going to threaten someone. Arm yourself.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2019)

So Judgemental


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2019)

j_seph said:


> So Judgemental


I got a English born fellow in the club this year. He’s here legally ?
He wouldn’t raise as many  eyebrows !
?


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 3, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> A GA drivers license, SS number and hunter education number (if you were born after 61) are required to get a resident hunting license.



I was born in 61, I had to furnish a hunter safety number.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 4, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> I was born in 61, I had to furnish a hunter safety number.


I was born in 67 and I've never been asked for mine to buy a lisence


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I was born in 67 and I've never been asked for mine to buy a lisence



Back in the 80's I bought licenses at the Echols county courthouse, I don't remember if they asked for HSN or not.  Fast forward to 2016 and I bought my license on line, I had to provide an HSN to complete the purchase.  With everything computerized, once your user id is set up, you no longer are asked for anything other than your DL or other picture id.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I think part of the story was left out. Just because someone is different and there’s a group of y’all and you go to him while he’s in a deer stand and go to call him names and threading him as he is minding his own business.
> I think one of the  individuals was armed. Not sure can’t remember it all.
> They did all that because he was foreign and deer hunting.
> 
> ...


No, the thing that started it was that he was illegally trespassing and hunting on their private land and initially refused to leave. Hmong are notorious for not believing in private property. The fact that he shot first and shot most of them in the back rules out self defense. I think there was some racism going on in both directions there. That Wikipedia article linked has some different details from the original story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, the thing that started it was that he was illegally trespassing and hunting on their private land and initially refused to leave. Hmong are notorious for not believing in private property. The fact that he shot first and shot most of them in the back rules out self defense. I think there was some racism going on in both directions there. That Wikipedia article linked has some different details from the original story.


It had been awhile sence I read the whole story.  May of only got the 1st report. I was going from what I remembered from that year. 
Well I guess still be armed. I knew he ran them down and shot them. 
Sad old story. 
Thanks for bring it all back out. ??


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I was born in 67 and I've never been asked for mine to buy a lisence



It's not needed for renewals.  It's tied to your social security number in the records so once you've provided it once they never ask again.  It is still important to keep around though,  as it is required for any out of state hunts and you never know when something will change or update that requires it again.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Oct 4, 2019)

Well due to the silence from the usual DNR site creepers, my forgone conclusion is that the State does not check these folks for legitimacy and you *are *likely to be hunting next an illegal alien at your local WMA.........I guess they just don't want to know, so beware and advised.....


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 4, 2019)

Meat Hunter said:


> Well due to the silence from the usual DNR site creepers, my forgone conclusion is that the State does not check these folks for legitimacy and you *are *likely to be hunting next an illegal alien at your local WMA.........I guess they just don't want to know, so beware and advised.....


You don't have to be a citizen to buy a license and hunt:

You may select one of the following forms of identification from the pull down menu:

*GADNR Customer ID* - If you have previously purchased a hunting or fishing license, you were assigned a GADNR customer ID. You may use this ID as your third identifier.
*Last Four of SSN* - If you do not know your GADNR Customer ID, you may use the last four of your social security number to look up your existing account.
*Other Document Type* - If you know you already have a customer account, but cannot find your customer record with the GADNR Customer ID or last four of your SSN, you might have created your account with another type of document ID.
You might have used one of the following document types:

U.S. Drivers License - If you could not find your customer account with your Social Security Number or GADNR Customer ID, you might have used your U.S. Driver's License. Enter your U.S. Driver's license number and select the issuing state.
Non U.S. Driver's License - If you are not a U.S. Resident or Citizen, you might have used your Non U.S. Driver's License. Enter your Non U.S. Driver's license number.
Green Card- If you are not a U.S Citizen, you might have used your Green Card. Enter your Green Card number.
Passport- It is possible that you might have used your Passport. Enter your Passport number.
U.S. Travel VISA - If you are visiting the United States, you may have have used your U.S. Travel VISA. Enter your U.S. Travel VISA number.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2019)

Good info thanks.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 5, 2019)

Elitist, separatist, insecure hate monger that thinks the world revolves around you. I am sure you have a tiny duck call. Pretty sure you're just a troll. No one should have even graced you with a response


----------



## Meat Hunter (Oct 7, 2019)

Woah, hold on there Twinkie, I don't think it's unreasonable to want people to have legitimacy, compentency and ability to communicate while possessing a firearm on a dove field. So according to Killmaster a person can get a bogus drivers license from a sanctuary state and come to Georgia and legally obtain a hunting license. I don't think i'm very comfortable with that? I'm not any of the above.....just an American who made an observation at dove field......I do take my 2nd amendment rights very seriously and  believe it is constantly under attack from the left and from people who would do us harm if they could deny us this right. I think anyone who possesses a firearm on dove field or anywhere in this country should be an American citizen and not some foreign national.....they should be required to take a hunters safety course in their home state that is reciprocal with Georgia. Looks like its real easy to get hunting license in Georgia.....just saying friend


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 7, 2019)

Meat Hunter said:


> Woah, hold on there Twinkie, I don't think it's unreasonable to want people to have legitimacy, compentency and ability to communicate while possessing a firearm on a dove field. So according to Killmaster a person can get a bogus drivers license from a sanctuary state and come to Georgia and legally obtain a hunting license. I don't think i'm very comfortable with that? I'm not any of the above.....just an American who made an observation at dove field......I do take my 2nd amendment rights very seriously and  believe it is constantly under attack from the left and from people who would do us harm if they could deny us this right. I think anyone who possesses a firearm on dove field or anywhere in this country should be an American citizen and not some foreign national.....they should be required to take a hunters safety course in their home state that is reciprocal with Georgia. Looks like its real easy to get hunting license in Georgia.....just saying friend


What about Americans who buy hunting licenses to go and hunt in other countries all over the world? 

Thousands of Americans go to Argentina every year to dove hunt. Should they have to become Argentinian citizens and learn Spanish first? Should you have to go become a Namibian citizen and learn to speak San Bushman language before you go on a safari?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> What about Americans who buy hunting licenses to go and hunt in other countries all over the world?
> 
> Thousands of Americans go to Argentina every year to dove hunt. Should they have to become Argentinian citizens and learn Spanish first? Should you have to go become a Namibian citizen and learn to speak San Bushman language before you go on a safari?


That’s different!!!! We American Citizens!!!!
Ol Jim Shocky wouldn’t have a show would he. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> What about Americans who buy hunting licenses to go and hunt in other countries all over the world?
> 
> Thousands of Americans go to Argentina every year to dove hunt. Should they have to become Argentinian citizens and learn Spanish first? Should you have to go become a Namibian citizen and learn to speak San Bushman language before you go on a safari?


We are there legally...


----------



## acurasquirrel (Oct 7, 2019)

I bet this thread would have never been started if it was a group of hunters from Norway speaking Norwegian.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

JWT said:


> They work hard & cheap and do whatever it is I tell them to do , unlike most people


If you are knowingly hiring illegals. You are part of the problem. You should be fined and thrown in jail.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 7, 2019)

transfixer said:


> What that demographic doesn't seem to understand,   the resistance that they find in the rest of society would wither away to nothing if they would just speak English, or learn to speak it,   they aren't in Mexico or latin America anymore,  they should want to assimilate into this country if they want to live here,   refusing to speak English doesn't help their situation.



WELL SAID. 
Remember the ancient sayin

"When in Rome, do what the Romas do"
Change "Rome" in that instance to U.S.A..

That's a good perspective for ALL immigrants coming here to live by. Illegal or not. ?


----------



## PopPop (Oct 7, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> I bet this thread would have never been started if it was a group of hunters from Norway speaking Norwegian.



That is very astute of you. The illegal Norwegian immigrants are so much less of a problem, not because of their inconsequential to non existent numbers, but rather because of the color of their skin.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Oct 7, 2019)

Also I highly doubt they live here illegally. Possessing a firearm on a public dove field doesn’t seem like the best way to stay under the radar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> Also I highly doubt they live here illegally. Possessing a firearm on a public dove field doesn’t seem like the best way to stay under the radar.


Seriously??? 

Tell that to these illegals..
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.al...hoover-now-in-ice-custody.html?outputType=amp


----------



## acurasquirrel (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Seriously???
> 
> Tell that to these illegals..
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.al...hoover-now-in-ice-custody.html?outputType=amp


One anecdotal article doesn’t mean it’s a commonplace occurrence, and if it is great no we know where to round them up. I’d be willing to put money on them being here legally. Where I work they are quite a few Spanish speaking workers, who for the most part converse amongst themselves in Spanish, but can speak English. They all have to pass drug tests and FBI background checks (nuclear facility). 
They probably just didn’t want to deal with the OP so they pretended to not speak English.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> One anecdotal article doesn’t mean it’s a commonplace occurrence, and if it is great no we know where to round them up. I’d be willing to put money on them being here legally. Where I work they are quite a few Spanish speaking workers, who for the most part converse amongst themselves in Spanish, but can speak English. They all have to pass drug tests and FBI background checks (nuclear facility).
> They probably just didn’t want to deal with the OP so they pretended to not speak English.



One article?? Pffftttt..

I can produce 10’s of thousands of articles showing how dumb your statement of “possessing a firearm on a public dove field isn’t really flying under the radar”..
So Illegals don’t go into government offices on a daily basis, get drivers licenses, government assistance and free healthcare? What in the world makes you think that going into a dove field would be such the big no-no? They expose them selfs daily driving around without insurance. How many get deported that have criminal records? Yep.. no way they would expose themselves to the threat of deportation.. sorry.. I don’t live in s bubble.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Oct 8, 2019)

Additionally it doesn’t change the fact that possession of firearms by illegal immigrants is illegal. So if they are willing to break that law I’m sure they didn’t bother getting a hunting license in the first place. 
So if this is the case how did they get a firearm? Private party sale? Should we then require background checks for all firearms? Trust me I don’t support that idea at all, but you can see where people do. 
Like I said before chances are these are probably 1st generation citizens so they have all the rights we do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> Additionally it doesn’t change the fact that possession of firearms by illegal immigrants is illegal. So if they are willing to break that law I’m sure they didn’t bother getting a hunting license in the first place.
> So if this is the case how did they get a firearm? Private party sale? Should we then require background checks for all firearms? Trust me I don’t support that idea at all, but you can see where people do.
> Like I said before chances are these are probably 1st generation citizens so they have all the rights we do.


Everything an illegal does is illegal.

How do convicted felons get guns? How do people get illegal drugs? Yep, we should pass more laws.. oh wait.. all these mass shootings happen in gun free zones.. that law doesn’t work either. 

Just assuming that an illegal wouldn’t break a law cause they want to “fly under the radar” is silly at best. 

Your assumptions about them being legal is no different than the op’s assumptions they aren’t.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your assumptions about them being legal is no different than the op’s assumptions they aren’t.



I agree but assuming someone is an illegal aliens because they didn’t speak English to you is racist plain and simple. That’s what I’m getting at.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> I agree but assuming someone is an illegal aliens because they didn’t speak English to you is racist plain and simple. That’s what I’m getting at.


Racist? Sorry. Profiling fits the bill better. 

I judge books by their cover daily. So do you and everyone else.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We are there legally...


I guess when you go to these foreign countries to hunt you come with good ole American money, and a good ole American passport. When people invade our country over a porous border and then obtain a drivers license in a sanctuary state, and then they get a hunting license based on their out of state license.....and then show up in a state run dove field and can't even speak our language, yeah I guess I have problem with that and as a matter of fact think its a disgrace....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

Meat Hunter said:


> I guess when you go to these foreign countries to hunt you come with good ole American money, and a good ole American passport. When people invade our country over a porous border and then obtain a drivers license in a sanctuary state, and then they get a hunting license based on their out of state license.....and then show up in a state run dove field and can't even speak our language, yeah I guess I have problem with that and as a matter of fact think its a disgrace....


Biggest thing about us going to foreign countries it’s to hunt. Not to stay. People coming over the border know it’s illegal. And they aren’t coming to dove hunt. Just another resource they are stealing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 8, 2019)

I knew one was illegal when I saw him. Not racist. He couldn't speak English. He was carrying a Remington woodsmaster and a 40 bag of pound bag of corn on a WMA muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Biggest thing about us going to foreign countries it’s to hunt. Not to stay. People coming over the border know it’s illegal. And they aren’t coming to dove hunt. Just another resource they are stealing.


And hurting our economy and infrastructure.

When we go to other countries legally we are an invited guest and improving their economy. Not being a thief.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> I knew one was illegal when I saw him. Not racist. He couldn't speak English. He was carrying a Remington woodsmaster and a 40 bag of pound bag of corn on a WMA muzzleloader hunt.



I’ve seen them get ticketed at Cedar Creek.

$100 bucks says they never paid that fine!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ve seen them get ticketed at Cedar Creek.
> 
> $100 bucks says they never paid that fine!


What Fine. ?


----------



## PopPop (Oct 9, 2019)

One thing we all need to realize, these illegals are illegals but they are also State Sanctioned, by purposeful default.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> I agree but assuming someone is an illegal aliens because they didn’t speak English to you is racist plain and simple. That’s what I’m getting at.



No, it is not racist. It is profiling and profiling works.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 9, 2019)

Y'all lucky the mods deleted my post from last night. You would've laughed so hard your belly hurt. No profanity but I can see why they saw it as inappropriate. I still love you mods. You're doing a great job. (not being a smarty either)??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2019)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Y'all lucky the mods deleted my post from last night. You would've laughed so hard your belly hurt. No profanity but I can see why they saw it as inappropriate. I still love you mods. You're doing a great job. (not being a smarty either)??


No wonder Elfiii liked your post.. He got to read it...


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## gemihur (Dec 4, 2019)

I should not chime in on this one.
Hate it when a conservative individual like myself gets emotional.
Re-elect Trump!


----------



## transfixer (Dec 4, 2019)

Illegal citizens will fish in our lakes and streams, and hunt our game,  just like they use our social services,  We have our government to blame for that,  just like they make using our Government services available in Spanish , instead of only English,   its ridiculous,   if someone is legal and hasn't learned English yet then have an interpreter available,  but don't continuously cater to those that refuse to learn the language,   if someone is caught fishing or hunting and found to be illegal,  the Rangers and Wardens should detain them and call ICE to have them picked up, writing them a ticket is useless.


----------



## gemihur (Dec 7, 2019)

They won't do anything about them.
Believe me, we've tried!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Illegal citizens will fish in our lakes and streams, and hunt our game,  just like they use our social services,  We have our government to blame for that,  just like they make using our Government services available in Spanish , instead of only English,   its ridiculous,   if someone is legal and hasn't learned English yet then have an interpreter available,  but don't continuously cater to those that refuse to learn the language,   if someone is caught fishing or hunting and found to be illegal,  the Rangers and Wardens should detain them and call ICE to have them picked up, writing them a ticket is useless.


They clean out the delayed harvest trout steams around here. And the ginseng and ramps.


----------



## freedomlives (Dec 9, 2019)

Big7 said:


> WELL SAID.
> Remember the ancient sayin
> 
> "When in Rome, do what the Romas do"
> Change "Rome" in that instance to U.S.A..



*Romans* not *Roma!* Though there are nowadays a lot of Roma in Rome and the rest of Europe.

Just FYI, at the Federal level, there is no official language. English is the official language of the state of Georgia, since 1996, though local governments in Georgia can also use additional languages at their discretion.

Speaking and knowing English isn't at the core of "being" American. As I see it, being American is adhering to certain ideals of freedom and liberty. It makes sense to learn the language used by the majority of where you live, but conceivably the dominant language could shift while the population still holds on to the ideals; or, unfortunately more likely, the language will stay the same while these ideals get more and more abandoned.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 10, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> They clean out the delayed harvest trout steams around here. And the ginseng and ramps.



Same here on the Hooch.  They keep the stocker population in check for sure.


----------



## ICHAVEZ1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Meat Hunter said:


> My question is does DNR check the legitimacy of the applicant hunter, we do have an open border and again people who are here illegally. I don't want a convicted felon with a gun on a dove field either. Are they or are they not checking theses folks ? I think they sholud check everyone on their data base. It the law and those that enforce it need to do their job.





Meat Hunter said:


> My question is does DNR check the legitimacy of the applicant hunter, we do have an open border and again people who are here illegally. I don't want a convicted felon with a gun on a dove field either. Are they or are they not checking theses folks ? I think they sholud check everyone on their data base. It the law and those that enforce it need to do their job.


Everyhing has a process


Meat Hunter said:


> My question is does DNR check the legitimacy of the applicant hunter, we do have an open border and again people who are here illegally. I don't want a convicted felon with a gun on a dove field either. Are they or are they not checking theses folks ? I think they sholud check everyone on their data base. It the law and those that enforce it need to do their job.


Everything has a process. And yes as a hispanic hunter we get our applications check, 1st we have to get hunter ED, and to do that we need proof of resident, and proof of migratory status. Otherwise we can't even get a hunting licence. 2nd we need a social security number or we can't get hunting or fishing license. And 3rd if it wasn't for none of this we can't even create an account on Georgia App to sign in to the opening hunts. I hope that solves your question.


----------



## tgc (Dec 27, 2019)

JWT said:


> They work hard & cheap and do whatever it is I tell them to do , unlike most people


That is exactly right. That’s why America needs these people because Americans won’t do these things anymore (generally). I’m not defending the Hispanics though, you must understand.
 I would imagine the dove field Spaniards were illegal and most likely didn’t have licenses. Dnr only wants the money for the licenses or the fines, checking alien status, No. (except there is a different rate for residents and nonresidents)


----------



## outdoorman (Dec 31, 2019)

To me it doesn't matter who you are as long are licensed and following the laws.
I think a lot of people here are going to have to face the facts that the America you have known is going, going and almost gone.
The only way you can hold on to traditional values that you have is by VOTING in support of those who make and govern laws.
If your not willing to do this, your words on this forum are like crying in a corner to yourself.


----------



## gemihur (Jan 1, 2020)

Vote
Make the choices that will make the difference
*Vote
Vote*


----------



## Throwback (May 7, 2020)

So if someone speaks Spanish they’re illegal aliens?


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (May 7, 2020)

Build the wall and throw them over it when finished.


----------



## Tunaman (May 7, 2020)

Throwback said:


> So if someone speaks Spanish they’re illegal aliens?


Theres a darn good chance of it yes..


----------



## swamp hunter (May 7, 2020)

Now ya'll got me thinkin...
Been married to my Carribean Queen for over 30 years and I'm gonna ask her for her Green Card after a few more Beers.
I'll call ICE soon as she's done making dinner..


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 7, 2020)

swamp hunter said:


> Now ya'll got me thinkin...
> Been married to my Carribean Queen for over 30 years and I'm gonna ask her for her Green Card after a few more Beers.
> I'll call ICE soon as she's done making dinner..


How's her mofongo?


----------



## swamp hunter (May 7, 2020)

Pappas Rellenas last night , Cuban Mojo Pork and fried Plaintains the other night and yellow rice way too much..
Maybe I'll hold off calling ICE for a few more years...


----------



## Throwback (May 8, 2020)

Tunaman said:


> Theres a darn good chance of it yes..



There aren’t legal immigrants that speak Spanish?


----------



## Milkman (May 8, 2020)

Throwback said:


> There aren’t legal immigrants that speak Spanish?


Apparently some don’t think so, but 
I’m sure of it. See post #3


----------



## 280 Man (May 8, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> How's her mofongo?



How dare you to ask a man such a question as that!  LOL


----------



## Tunaman (May 8, 2020)

Throwback said:


> There aren’t legal immigrants that speak Spanish?


Who said there Aren't??  Not me but a lot better chance if they can't speak english that they ARE illegal...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2020)

Throwback said:


> There aren’t legal immigrants that speak Spanish?


What’s wrong with us “profiling”? It’s ok for law enforcement why not civilians?


----------



## outdoorman (May 10, 2020)

swamp hunter said:


> Pappas Rellenas last night , Cuban Mojo Pork and fried Plaintains the other night and yellow rice way too much..
> Maybe I'll hold off calling ICE for a few more years...



DO NOT CALL ICE, but you better call ME over for Dinner!


----------



## ripplerider (May 19, 2020)

Tunaman said:


> Theres a darn good chance of it yes..


I guess my girlfriend is illegal then. She speaks Spanish. And English. Highly educated. Been living here in the mtns for 40 years. Does she have to be flung over the wall?


----------



## Tunaman (May 19, 2020)

ripplerider said:


> I guess my girlfriend is illegal then. She speaks Spanish. And English. Highly educated. Been living here in the mtns for 40 years. Does she have to be flung over the wall?


  When/where did I say that?  My reply was to someone that asked “there AREN’T illegal immigrants that SPEAK Spanish”?  I have no problem whatsoever with Spanish people....as long as they’re legal..


----------



## Throwback (May 19, 2020)

Tunaman said:


> When/where did I say that?  My reply was to someone that asked “there AREN’T illegal immigrants that SPEAK Spanish”?  I have no problem whatsoever with Spanish people....as long as they’re legal..



There are people here who speak English as well as you and I who are illegally here. 

there’s any number of ways a person could be here legally. Just because they speak a foreign language doesn’t mean they’re “illegal”


----------



## Tunaman (May 19, 2020)

Throwback said:


> There are people here who speak English as well as you and I who are illegally here.
> 
> there’s any number of ways a person could be here legally. Just because they speak a foreign language doesn’t mean they’re “illegal”


Again I ask.....where did i say they were??


----------

